# Finding a petsitter? How?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I usually just get my mom to take care of my pets... but that was before I started feeding raw.

My bobcat hybrid eats whole prey and that is also the diet I'm going to feed my two new ferrets.I know my mother will not thaw out prey...but I'm not sure how to find someone to care for my animals if I go away.

Any help?


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's a link to Sitter City. Maybe they have someone in your area.

https://www.sittercity.com/pet-sitting.html?pc=gpet&gclid=CPzL4Pvh6LsCFU5o7AodgwMAzw


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

How do you know who to trust?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol A girl I grew up with is on there.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Try Care.com they have a lot of pet sitters. You can message back and forth on their, and some of them have background checks and references on their!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Still don't trust it much.. Eh, I guess I'll just have to try to find some true animal lover friends.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I used craigslist but I live in a town full of vet students. Theres tons of college kids looking to get any kind of experience with animals and will take little to no money for it.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I just give them all to my cousin. She has basically the same animals as me but her bunny is outside and she has no keet. I give her care sheets and she's great! Plus it's free. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, free is a plus.Maybe I'll just split the care up and let my mom take care of everyone except Soren and the ferrets.


----------

